# Silicone or Teflon??



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

I was wondering the differance and what ones I need to buy for my heat press.
thanks


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Silicone is a treated parchment paper with a silicone coating on it. Teflon is a sheet made of teflon. Both are made to not stick to transfers, but its really a preference thing for most people. I do dtg printing and use to do transfers, and I always used the silicone parchment paper. Alot of people also prefer the teflon sheet as they dont wear out. So its really a choice of what you prefer. The silicone parchment and the teflon sheet are both used for covering the transfer when pressing so it doesnt stick to the top platen of your press. So yes it is important, but the choice is really yours which you prefer  Hope this helps to explain things.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks,
I think I might like the silicone but just not sure yet


----------



## lichangceline (Jul 15, 2008)

SewDarnHot said:


> I was wondering the differance and what ones I need to buy for my heat press.
> thanks


the silicon is used in the heat press machine's below board,people put tshirt on it.
and teflon is used in the above board,for press transfer work prefect.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Teflon sheets tend to get used more for protecting garments from scorching and for protecting the heat press itself. **Even though my machine plate is Teflon coated I still use a separate teflon sheet. 'Better safe than sorry'.*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Yes ,better safe than sorry. A teflon sheet is easier to clean that a press . ..... JB


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Dreamglass and Coeds,
So teflon is a must. check  How often would I need a new one? Or how many should I buy to start?
What about the silicone sheets then? What would they be used for?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Caution about using teflon or silicone sheets. The image is not suppose to stick to this material but sometimes it does. Especially when the surface or the coating are worn out. If you are not careful the faint trace of the image can be transferred to another shirt. Silicone sheet is disposable while teflon can be reused multiple times. Just keep an eye on the faint image sticking to it and wipe it off if possible.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

Lnfortun said:


> Caution about using teflon or silicone sheets. The image is not suppose to stick to this material but sometimes it does. Especially when the surface or the coating are worn out. If you are not careful the faint trace of the image can be transferred to another shirt. Silicone sheet is disposable while teflon can be reused multiple times. Just keep an eye on the faint image sticking to it and wipe it off if possible.


Thanks - Will do!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

lichangceline said:


> the silicon is used in the heat press machine's below board,people put tshirt on it.
> and teflon is used in the above board,for press transfer work prefect.


This is not correct, the silicone treated parchment also goes on the top of the garment, it is used in the same manner as the teflon. You dont need anything on the bottom platen.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> This is not correct, the silicone treated parchment also goes on the top of the garment, it is used in the same manner as the teflon. You dont need anything on the bottom platen.


I was thinking that the thicker silicone pads can go under the project and the teflon sheet over.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont know about silicone pads, maybe you are talking about teflon pillows? Those are used for putting under the garment for when you are doing things such as shirts with buttons and such so they dont leave an imprint in the garment. Hope this helps


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> I dont know about silicone pads, maybe you are talking about teflon pillows? Those are used for putting under the garment for when you are doing things such as shirts with buttons and such so they dont leave an imprint in the garment. Hope this helps


something else to check out - lol
I was tghinking of the silicone sheets/pads that are used for cooking etc that are a tad thicker that you could use them for the extra "cushion"
I will check out pillows


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

SewDarnHot said:


> something else to check out - lol
> I was tghinking of the silicone sheets/pads that are used for cooking etc that are a tad thicker that you could use them for the extra "cushion"
> I will check out pillows


As a matter of fact I use silicon baking cookie sheet when I am pressing the two sheets of Imageclip transfers. It helps maintain the temp of the two sheets while the sheets are peeled apart. It also helps improve the polymer being transferred from the polymer coated sheet to the image sheet with minimum polymer speckle in the unprinted area around the image.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep I too always use the silicone parchment baking sheets. For me they seem to have much more even heat then the teflon sheets. but I also do direct to garment printing and have a need for quick moisture release, which I dont think is as great with the teflon sheets. I also used the parchment when doing transfers before dtg to though.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

sunnydayz said:


> Yep I too always use the silicone parchment baking sheets. For me they seem to have much more even heat then the teflon sheets. but I also do direct to garment printing and have a need for quick moisture release, which I dont think is as great with the teflon sheets. I also used the parchment when doing transfers before dtg to though.


I think SewDarnhot is talking about the silicon material like silicon gloves that are made out off. Thatis what I call Silicon Baking cookie sheet. Not parchment paper.


----------



## artisticpaulio (Mar 4, 2013)

Lnfortun said:


> As a matter of fact I use silicon baking cookie sheet when I am pressing the two sheets of Imageclip transfers. It helps maintain the temp of the two sheets while the sheets are peeled apart. It also helps improve the polymer being transferred from the polymer coated sheet to the image sheet with minimum polymer speckle in the unprinted area around the image.


when u say "silicone parchment baking sheets" do u mean the Nonstick Silicone Baking Mats or actual metal sheets? I also am using it for Imageclip transfers... thanks! -Paul


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

artisticpaulio said:


> when u say "silicone parchment baking sheets" do u mean the Nonstick Silicone Baking Mats or actual metal sheets? I also am using it for Imageclip transfers... thanks! -Paul


Silicon baking parchment is made of silicon impregnated paper. The silicon baking mat is made of silicon rubbery material. The silicon mat is what I use.


----------

